# Spain Re-Opens for Tourists



## QFour (May 23, 2020)

It's in the Telegraph

Some interesting times ahead. Wonder what France will do.


----------



## izwozral (May 23, 2020)

France has implemented a 14 day quarantine for British tourists.


----------



## REC (May 23, 2020)

Are tourists more likely to have covid-19 than workers? Can't understand the concept of quarantine for a selected few....glad we came through before they bring it in.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 24, 2020)

What about testing?

I just get more and more confused. Have I got the wrong end of the stick?
Thought that if you got tested for covid-19 and you were clear you could safely go about your business.
If that's true for 'frontline staff', why isn't it the same for everyone else?
Or is it just the lack of testing resources at key locations - like border points?


----------



## jagmanx (May 24, 2020)

I suggest all the rules and regs re international travel will just get more and more complicated.
Even for essential travel let alone "holidays"
Go to www.confused.com for the best advice ?
Are you  this that or the other
Where and how will you isolate
How will you manage the ongoing travel to your destination.
I think we as motorhomers know we are in a good situation re isolating
Not sure if the authorities (whether it be police immigration staff or Medical) will be aware enough


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 24, 2020)

Maybe I'm being way too simplistic, but isn't universal testing a possible solution down the line?

If it works within the boundaries of one country, couldn't it be applied internationally???

The only thing that might make it prohibitive would be cost and availability, but surely both of those things could be overcome given time?


----------



## runnach (May 24, 2020)

Business or pleasure foreign travel is going to be awkward for the foreseeable future and require a concerted effort eg prepare to be quarantined . I don’t anticipate anything being close to what it was until next year


----------



## jacquigem (May 24, 2020)

Yes and at the moment you would need to be quarantined on the way back


----------



## Moped (May 24, 2020)

Assuming Spain does not impose a 14 day quarantine on U.K. arrivals, as soon as Brittany Ferries restart their service to Spain, take your motorhome to Spain for the summer or for an extended period. You may be able to enter France from Spain without restriction but who knows at this stage.

I would suggest that by the time you want to return to the UK the 14 day quarantine requirement will be suspended. But of course it may not be and it all blows up again.

Always assuming motorhome service facilities and campsites have reopened of course!


----------



## moonshadow (May 24, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What about testing?
> 
> I just get more and more confused. Have I got the wrong end of the stick?
> Thought that if you got tested for covid-19 and you were clear you could safely go about your business.
> ...



From what I understand testing is only good for the day you are tested, if you are clear doesn't mean you won't show symptoms a few days later - hence the quarantine


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 24, 2020)

moonshadow said:


> From what I understand testing is only good for the day you are tested, *if you are clear doesn't mean you won't show symptoms a few days later - hence the quarantine*



So exactly when do they test front-line staff? Is it only when they are showing symptoms and the rest of the time they are presumed to be virus-free? Because if so, then the same rule applies everywhere? I thought if frontline staff tested clear they could carry on working. I am still confused!


----------



## kenspain (May 24, 2020)

But remember some parts of Spain it's compulsory to have a face mask on if you are walking around the town, on the spot fine if you have not got one on. Blinking mad house in some places over here


----------



## antiquesam (May 24, 2020)

I'm thinking of starting a campaign to ban all ferries on the Portsmouth to Spain route in order to maintain the pollution at current levels. The route carries very little freight as it's quicker and cheaper to drive it through France. Virtually all the revenue goes to the French owners and the benefits mostly favour the Spanish economy as most of the trade is tourists going to spend there.
Well we're all allowed to dream.


----------



## r4dent (May 24, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I'm thinking of starting a campaign to ban all ferries on the Portsmouth to Spain route in order to maintain the pollution at current levels.



Good idea, provided we ban non electric vehicles on the France.  

I much prefer the BF to driving through France.  Last year I had to drive back through France after my wife was medevaced from the Ferry and admitted to hospital. Awful drive we hated it.

Still each to their own.


----------



## antiquesam (May 24, 2020)

My reason for not wanting the ferries is the horrible smell of their exhaust fumes as they enter and sit in Portsmouth harbour linked to my general dislike of the fact that Brittany Ferries have a monopoly on the western channel and can charge what they like. I should say in my working life before retirement I probably spent more nights on their ferries than I did in my own bed.


----------



## moonshadow (May 24, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So exactly when do they test front-line staff? Is it only when they are showing symptoms and the rest of the time they are presumed to be virus-free? Because if so, then the same rule applies everywhere? I thought if frontline staff tested clear they could carry on working. I am still confused!



I think if front line staff have symptoms they are checking to see if it's coronovirus, if it's not and they are well enough they go back to work. Otherwise the would be too many off with 'man flu' thinking it's coronovirus


----------



## Snapster (May 24, 2020)

We are being told in France that we should holiday here in the summer and not leave the country. Of course, all that could change, but I am sure that all campsites, aires, restaurants bars and hotels must be open, unrestricted travel must be in place and Covid cases must be well under control in our home countries before borders are opened for holidays. 
At the moment, they aren’t, we’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jagmanx (May 26, 2020)

Update 26th May from BBC

*Spain* says foreign visitors will no longer have to undergo a two-week quarantine from 1 July


----------



## tidewatcher (May 26, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> My reason for not wanting the ferries is the horrible smell of their exhaust fumes as they enter and sit in Portsmouth harbour linked to my general dislike of the fact that Brittany Ferries have a monopoly on the western channel and can charge what they like. I should say in my working life before retirement I probably spent more nights on their ferries than I did in my own bed.


At present the ferries are conventional but they have invested heavily and their new ferries are to run on LPG and will be amongst the greenest on the cross channel run. As for the cost as I live in the West Country just add the cost, and time, of travelling to Dover and then back to our favourite area on the west coast of France to the Dover ferry cost and it isn’t far off the same. I have no connection with the company but they suit my requirements and having joined their regular travel club I find them as reasonable as any. However at present all of this talk of France and ferries is making me go into memories and gloomy mode again.....


----------



## 2cv (May 26, 2020)

tidewatcher said:


> At present the ferries are conventional but they have invested heavily and their new ferries are to run on LPG and will be amongst the greenest on the cross channel run. As for the cost as I live in the West Country just add the cost, and time, of travelling to Dover and then back to our favourite area on the west coast of France to the Dover ferry cost and it isn’t far off the same. I have no connection with the company but they suit my requirements and having joined their regular travel club I find them as reasonable as any. However at present all of this talk of France and ferries is making me go into memories and gloomy mode again.....



Don’t get too excited about lpg ferries. This one is still rusting away at Port Glasgow having never been made to work, its sister ship rusting away half finished. £150m wasted.


----------



## antiquesam (May 26, 2020)

tidewatcher said:


> At present the ferries are conventional but they have invested heavily and their new ferries are to run on LPG and will be amongst the greenest on the cross channel run. As for the cost as I live in the West Country just add the cost, and time, of travelling to Dover and then back to our favourite area on the west coast of France to the Dover ferry cost and it isn’t far off the same. I have no connection with the company but they suit my requirements and having joined their regular travel club I find them as reasonable as any. However at present all of this talk of France and ferries is making me go into memories and gloomy mode again.....


I think they have one new ferry on the blocks and it is destined for the Caen route replacing the Normandie which is due to do the Le Havre run, despite its age. 
I believe Portsmouth Ferryport will be carbon neutral in three years time, but not the ferries themselves as they sit in a berth with engines running. The area to the east of the port is the most heavily polluted on the island resulting in the council's proposal to have an emission zone for the city centre but, ironically not including the road to the Ferryport but everything to the south of it.


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 26, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> carbon neutral in three years time


Please call a spade a spade!  Carbon and carbon dioxide are very different things.  Carbon dioxide is an odourless, colourless gas that is heavier than air.  Plants love it.  Carbon is a black solid.  It is not easy to convert carbon dioxide to carbon, or they would just bury it.


----------



## witzend (May 26, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I thought if frontline staff tested clear they could carry on working. I am still confused!


I'd always thought that testing for front line staff was introduced to get them back to work if They thought they or a member of their family had symptoms and where taking 14 days off to Isolate. I still don't think any test results are quick enough to be used at borders as results aren't  instant


----------



## antiquesam (May 26, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Please call a spade a spade!  Carbon and carbon dioxide are very different things.  Carbon dioxide is an odourless, colourless gas that is heavier than air.  Plants love it.  Carbon is a black solid.  It is not easy to convert carbon dioxide to carbon, or they would just bury it.


Sorry but I'm not a scientist. I'm merely quoting the council response to a query about the pollution and I assume they use the term as do most businesses that are looking to show how eco friendly they are. It is whatever is in exhaust fumes that I don't like.


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 26, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Sorry but I'm not a scientist. I'm merely quoting the council response to a query about the pollution and I assume they use the term as do most businesses that are looking to show how eco friendly they are. It is whatever is in exhaust fumes that I don't like.


Sorry for being a bit blunt, it's a pet hate of mine.  I don't like words being corrupted.  I'm a miserable sod and would have liked to have been gay, but I can't even be proud of that now!


----------



## tidewatcher (May 26, 2020)

2cv said:


> Don’t get too excited about lpg ferries. This one is still rusting away at Port Glasgow having never been made to work, its sister ship rusting away half finished. £150m wasted.


I do wonder if they will still make a fuss about my gas bottle on the camper when they hopefully come into service. I traveled Liverpool to Dublin on the trucker ferry in a Toyota Yaris once. The lady politely asked if I had any camping gas appliances in the car to which I answered no. I boarded and was directed to a deck parking spot next to a large articulated lorry. The said lorry was the biggest Calor Gas transporter you have ever seen. I did have to smile.....


----------



## antiquesam (May 26, 2020)

Ferry companies have strange ideas. I was delivering flares to the French air force in Bordeaux. Brittany Ferries wouldn't take me because the Royal Navy don't allow explosives to move in Portsmouth Harbour, apart from their own, and P&O in Dover wanted the explosive signs up, until the ships officer told me to take them off again so I didn't frighten the passengers. I carried live torpedoes on the Stavanger to Newcastle ferry and despite giving them the documents saying I had them and ancillary equipment I was asked if I had any weapons on board. Yet to carry 50 litres of peroxide to the Isle of Wight I had to catch the 3.00am ferry and only nine other people were allowed to sail.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 26, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Yet to carry 50 litres of peroxide to the Isle of Wight I had to catch the 3.00am ferry and only nine other people were allowed to sail.


It must have been a blonde moment


----------



## witzend (May 26, 2020)

QFour said:


> Some interesting times ahead. Wonder what France will do.


What ever they do I can,t see many going for the next 12 months


----------



## vindiboy (May 29, 2020)

The pessimist in me is thinking that once all this is sorted out there WILL be another  lock down because the Virus has NOT gone away, we were as a Country too slow locking down and too early  starting  up again, hope I am wrong but  we will see,  a few more months off wait and see  is all that is needed. Just look at your TV  bulletins and see the hoards of people  almost shoulder to shoulder  on the beaches with the restrictions as they are now and  we want further  easing ? madness.


----------



## korky (May 29, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Please call a spade a spade!  Carbon and carbon dioxide are very different things.  Carbon dioxide is an odourless, colourless gas that is heavier than air.  Plants love it.  Carbon is a black solid.  It is not easy to convert carbon dioxide to carbon, or they would just bury it.


Carbon neutral is a commonly used term around the world,everyone knows what it means.


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 29, 2020)

korky said:


> everyone knows what it means


Really!


----------



## witzend (Jun 23, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> *Spain* says foreign visitors will no longer have to undergo a two-week quarantine from 1 July


The Spanish minister for tourism stated on BBC Breakfast they expect any visitors to Spain to have insurance to cover them if they became ill with Covid 19... So check your insurance


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 23, 2020)

Maybe check Vehicle repatriation..If the driver is ill ?


----------

